# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  hangzak

## skarlun

Hallo, ik heb een hangzak.Doordat hij stijf tegen de billen hangt komt er zweet tussen en begint de jeuk.Ik draag geen boxershorts meer maar slips. omdat die nauwer zijn gaat de zak niet hangen.Ik ben ook geschoren waqardoor de jeuk ook vermindert.s"Nachts op bed gaat bhij ntussen de billen hangen en begint de jeuk weer.Als ik wakker ben kan ik wijdbeens gaan liggen en vermindert de jeuk.
Heeft iemand een oplossing?

----------

